# my dads gettin a new sports car



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hes thinkin of gettin a porsche boxter. i know he loves porshe, and his old 911 was badass but when he showed me pics of the new boxter my reaction was bleaaaaaaaa. IMO the headlights deplete from the cars look so much that it would definately keep ME from gettin it. i suggested a 350z and he says my mom and him looked at one already. "it was nice, all leather but the dash...color.... was weird..." he didn't like how it was all chromed out???? (which it really isn't)

my second runner up, seeing as how HE WOULDN'T BE DOWN FOR IMPORTING A SKYLINE, the new RX8. i really want him to get the Z and be part of the nissan family, but it's his money and he needs something he likes. 


















dash looks awesome to me!!!!!
just thought i'd share


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i second that......


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

Hasn't the RX8 had a recall on the engine?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Not a recall... they're apologizing to owners because the claimed hp and the actual hp are very far apart (an apparent difference of 35 or so... I think)... and offering buyback if the owners want to resell their cars... buyback at full rebate, I think...


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

thats cool on mazda's part.

go for the boxter =)


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

no contest. and tell him he'd have money left over for MODS!!

have him take a look at the G35, then you really would get your skyline after all eh!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

zyg0te said:


> *thats cool on mazda's part.
> 
> go for the boxter =) *


not really. this isnt the first time this has happened with mazda. it happened a few times with the miata i believe.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

well the boxter is a huge overpriced underperformer, and the z or g35 are much better cars. just because it says porsche doesn't mean it is a great car. that car is closer to a vw than a porsche


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......vw is porsche.......


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

how about an M3!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

In what price range? The M3... but then again, the Boxster is pretty overpriced, too... if you're going for that range, a BMW 330 would be comparable and more practical...

But a G35 would be the bomb.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

thanks- i understand porsche and vw are both owned by audi sooooooooooo, whats your point, cause that was mine, they are both subdivisions of audi and the parts on a boxster are about as good as any vw that i have seen and for twice the price


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Xt_out Your dad needs to watch the Best Motoring 350z video

here you go ::
http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/pdst/BestMotoring_350Z_TsukubaBattle.asf 
350z vs. porshe boxster s / s2000 / M3

enjoy


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I've seen that one... my choice from the video would be the "Skyline Camera Car"... 

Seriously, the Boxster is that hot european chick you show off to your friends... she looks good, starts slow, takes some warming up to get going, but she's great in bed... just never goes as fast as you want to... The Z is that good old down-home American Girl who is brutally honest and wild to boot... The S2000 is a Honda, and we don't associate with that kind of people... (hehe... bigots we are...) ... The M3 is the girl everyone in school is talking about, fat chance you're ever going to get your hands on her...

Up to your daddy which one he wants to take home...

Me? I've already got my (humble) japanese girlfriend...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Neil said:


> *how about an M3! *


we already have a Z3, si i think that's outta the picture 
they looked at wrx's last year and the options really weren't that great for the money compared to (something else they looked at? audi something perhaps??? don't remember). but he wants something a little more sporty lookin. (not dissin the imprezas or anything, they serve their purpose beautifully) i don't think he'll be usin it for rallies anytime soon. no word on the choices yet, but hes confident that the 'picture' of the boxter wasn't a good pic. i sure hope he gets a NISSAN!!!


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

trade in the z3 and put that and your new car money and get a m3, its a whole different story performance wise, why not an evo? or an s4?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My dad recently got himself the Chrysler Crossfire. If youre talking about BMW's and stuff, I dont think you would even consider the crossfire, but I would take the g35 if I were you, but I do really like the Crossfire too, the engine sound when accelerating is addicting.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

niky said:


> *I've seen that one... my choice from the video would be the "Skyline Camera Car"...
> 
> Seriously, the Boxster is that hot european chick you show off to your friends... she looks good, starts slow, takes some warming up to get going, but she's great in bed... just never goes as fast as you want to... The Z is that good old down-home American Girl who is brutally honest and wild to boot... The S2000 is a Honda, and we don't associate with that kind of people... (hehe... bigots we are...) ... The M3 is the girl everyone in school is talking about, fat chance you're ever going to get your hands on her...
> 
> ...


very well put.  do you mind if i quote this in the future?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Got a sweet little japanese girl too? sure.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

execpt for the part about honda's, they build great motors that do what they are intended to do, i'm sick of all the honda bashing on this site from people who probably never even touched a honda motor with their own hands. they are great cars, yes i do think the s2000 could have been built better but in general honda is a great company and the sport compact world in the us today wouldn't exist if it weren't for honda's and vw's


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Porsche...YES :thumbup: ! Is he getting the S?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sersr20dk said:


> *execpt for the part about honda's, they build great motors that do what they are intended to do, i'm sick of all the honda bashing on this site from people who probably never even touched a honda motor with their own hands. they are great cars, yes i do think the s2000 could have been built better but in general honda is a great company and the sport compact world in the us today wouldn't exist if it weren't for honda's and vw's *


I agree that Honda makes great stuff, but what's the fun of being on a Nissan board if you can't bash Hondas once in a while? 

On a side note, Honda must be doing something right with the S2000, as those who defend it can admit its dynamic faults, but still like it... I guess it's just a heart thing. 

Yes, Honda did start it all... and at every motor show I go to, the zillions of modded civics just rub it in further...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

man, a re-badged G35 SC is the way 2 go, plus u'll save over the Porsche to mod it up and make it better than a porsche.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

its actually a much better car imo than the boxster, that is porsche's lowest model


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

At least there is one thing we can agree on being over-rated...


----------

